# Adirondack Goldens?



## Rusty Melanson (Nov 13, 2013)

I am a new user to the forum and have been scouring posts to try and find some feedback on Adirondack Goldens as a breeder. 
My family lost our best friend of 14 years in January this year and we're just now ready to introduce a new golden in to the family circle. Our last golden was a tall, lean, deep red dog of medium energy (I think...not sure what to compare his energy level to). We were looking for the same type of dog and ended up giving a deposit to Adirondack Goldens for a future puppy (February delivery). Maybe I am over analyzing but I'm concerned that the type of dog being breed by Adirondack is that of VERY high energy. We are an active family but don't intend to make this a working dog or compete with him. I just want the fit to be right for both the dog and the family. Can anyone comment first hand on the Adirondack line? I am just overthinking this????

Appreciate any/all feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw a posting on this breeder somewhere. I will look for it. Was you last dog also your first dog, by the way? Like you, I am wondering if you are worrying too much about the question of the dog's energy level. If you planned to use the dog for hunting and you feared he came from an insufficiently active line, I could understand your concern to some extent. But unless you planned to crate the dog and refuse to exercise him at all, which I know is not the case, how could there be a problem? You do not seem to fear that he will be high-strung and hysterical! (That would, indeed, be an issue!) If he is active, that is good. Walk him regularly. If you have a fenced-in yard, let him play there. If he isn't tired enough, throw a stick for him!

This was the thread I was looking for. It was in the Pedigree forum. You should take a look at it, of course. Then I think you should repost your request for information in the section about breeders.

Link to Adirondack thread...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...gree/100620-anyone-else-adirondac-golden.html

Link to Breeder and Puppy Forum...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/




NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Adirondac Goldens*

I just wanted to correct my own spelling. I have seen that the breeder is "Adirondac Goldens" without a "k" at the end. Breeders of Goldens probably all know this!




NewfieMom


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know of that breeder but perhaps talking to her about it is a good place to start, assuming you are comfortable with everything else about the breeding (dogs have all clearances, breeder is active in competing with the dogs, etc)? A good breeder will be as concerned with making sure the pups she places will be in the right home as you are about finding a pup that suits your lifestyle...


----------



## KODIAK (Nov 6, 2013)

Be honest about what you're getting a dog for. Hunting? Trials? Family pet? Having a super hard charging high energy dog because you like the color of his coat won't go well in a household where it won't get a sufficient amount of exercise. It's not fair to the dog, either. I'd talk to the breeder directly and be honest and up front about what type of dog you're looking for...they'll guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

NewfieMom said:


> If you planned to use the dog for hunting and you feared he came from an insufficiently active line, I could understand your concern to some extent. But unless you planned to crate the dog and refuse to exercise him at all, which I know is not the case, how could there be a problem?
> 
> NewfieMom



Oh, energy level can make all the difference in the world for it being the right fit!


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Rusty Melanson said:


> I am a new user to the forum and have been scouring posts to try and find some feedback on Adirondack Goldens as a breeder.
> My family lost our best friend of 14 years in January this year and we're just now ready to introduce a new golden in to the family circle. Our last golden was a tall, lean, deep red dog of medium energy (I think...not sure what to compare his energy level to). We were looking for the same type of dog and ended up giving a deposit to Adirondack Goldens for a future puppy (February delivery). Maybe I am over analyzing but I'm concerned that the type of dog being breed by Adirondack is that of VERY high energy. We are an active family but don't intend to make this a working dog or compete with him. I just want the fit to be right for both the dog and the family. Can anyone comment first hand on the Adirondack line? I am just overthinking this????
> 
> Appreciate any/all feedback.
> ...


I'm sure you've already made your decision by now...I'm just now seeing this post, unfortunately. I have an adirondac golden. He's 7 yrs old now. If you're still interested in more info on the experience w/the breeder or dog, just reply. Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## Chancie (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi! I have a 10 month old Adirondac boy! He is really a sweetheart. Lots of energy! If you have any questions I would be happy to talk!


----------



## Livingthelifeofriley (Feb 4, 2019)

*Adirondac golden*

I’d like to ask questions about your golden from Adirondac.


----------



## Soph2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

Rusty Melanson said:


> I am a new user to the forum and have been scouring posts to try and find some feedback on Adirondack Goldens as a breeder.
> My family lost our best friend of 14 years in January this year and we're just now ready to introduce a new golden in to the family circle. Our last golden was a tall, lean, deep red dog of medium energy (I think...not sure what to compare his energy level to). We were looking for the same type of dog and ended up giving a deposit to Adirondack Goldens for a future puppy (February delivery). Maybe I am over analyzing but I'm concerned that the type of dog being breed by Adirondack is that of VERY high energy. We are an active family but don't intend to make this a working dog or compete with him. I just want the fit to be right for both the dog and the family. Can anyone comment first hand on the Adirondack line? I am just overthinking this????
> 
> Appreciate any/all feedback.
> ...


----------



## Soph2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi did either one of you eventually got a retriever from Adirondack in SC? I’m interested in their litter but can’t find much data on the breeder. Any feedback would be great. Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is an older thread, several of those members haven't been on the Forum for a few years now. 

My neighbors have an Adirondac girl, she is being trained for Hunt and Field. 

If you do a Google Search for Adirondac Golden Retrievers, their website comes up. 
The owners spend part of their time in NY and the other part in SC. They are currently in SC, in Chesterfield.


----------



## Soph2020 (Dec 12, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is an older thread, several of those members haven't been on the Forum for a few years now.
> 
> My neighbors have an Adirondac girl, she is being trained for Hunt and Field.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I know their website but wanted to find info from people who got these dogs.


----------

